# Pig!?!?



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

I posted this picture in whitetail forum. I asked what they thought it was. I thought I would post it here to. This picture is in ogemaw county. Middle left of screen. Let me know what you guys think it is.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Nope, no pig just a bad picture is all.

Here, hold my beer and watch this....


----------



## jaybassman (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like a Doe broadside looking back at something


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think you guys see what I'm talking about. It's definitely not a doe. It just under and right of the pine tree on the left side. I was thinking maybe a dog. It's some kind of smaller animal. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I see what you are talking about. However the picture is so cloudy that it is impossible to say for certain. There are feral pigs in Ogemaw county but better picture quality is needed here.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I see it. It's a Hog, face on quartering alittle to its right. You can make out the ears flopped downwards. Here piggy, piggy, piggy...BANG ! ! FRANK


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

i agree with bonz 54 looks like a pigs head to me you can see the ears


----------



## Windnots (Apr 16, 2005)

I see a pig.


----------



## bigpappa (Mar 15, 2011)

it's a pig!!


----------



## IMessWitYerHead (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like a pig to me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KiddX88 (Jan 13, 2013)

Is this one of those pictures from the early 90's you have to stare at before you can see the pig??? Kinda Squatchy


----------

